# HOME FOUND-CL ad for 10yr old in NOLO



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is sad. New mother doesn't have time to take care of 10yr old boy.
Golden Retriever Needs New Home


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:crossfingLooks like someone is interested and has emailed the owner, let's hope:crossfing:crossfing
Friends of Golden Retrievers has him posted.


----------



## rugersmom (Oct 28, 2013)

This makes me so angry. "A week away from dropping him off at a shelter" what is wrong with people?!?! Every sensor citizen dog I have ever had was extremely low maintenance and just happy to get some attention. New babies can be stressful I'm sure but COME ON it isn't the dogs fault maybe she should have planned a little better. I'm sorry I have just zero sympathy for this person.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw him listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB too. 

I sent his info to the GR Rescue that covers New Orleans-Gulf South GR Rescue.

Looks like from the FB posts some people are trying to get him into Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor boy*



Jennifer1 said:


> This is sad. New mother doesn't have time to take care of 10yr old boy.
> Golden Retriever Needs New Home


This makes me sick! Poor Oso. Praying someone adopts him.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"New babies can be stressful". I always wonder if there might be some post partum mental health issues. It's entirely possible she's taking her stress out on the dog and he / she is reacting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Update from Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page about this boy:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1





> Well I just received an email from the owner. She has found a wonderful home for Oso. I am sad it is not my home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that OSO will feel lots of love with his new owner!


----------

